# Bitch stripe on a male pup?



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi

What is bitch stripe exactly? I came across the term quite recently; some sources say it can be found on GSD bitches (obviously!) and neutered males.. My dog is a male and not neutered, but he seems to be developing something that looks like bitch stripe... What is the science behind it? Does it have something to do with hormones? Or its related to X chromosome?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The bitch stripe is just color fading - and it's genetic - very common in males too, intact or not, as it is not hormone related (as far as I know).


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a long haired red and black and he has a nice stripe of grey behind the shoulder blades. So does my female pup, stock coat red and black. They are both intact.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not abnormal and he will still be very beautiful, it doesn't take away from his looks.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

What I've heard is that it comes from old lines and is common in both well bred males and females. I remember there was a post on here where a user got insulted when someone pointed out the bitch stripe on his male lol


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I was told a bitch stripe is a common characteristic in West German showlines occurring primarily in females and on occasion in males.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I was told a bitch stripe is a common characteristic in West German showlines occurring primarily in females and on occasion in males.


Yep, it is certainly in WGSLs. Males and females. Moofie does not have one. But Lord, his brother, had a spectacular one. Maybe I have a picture...

No, that is not what you are thinking! Those are two boys. Cujo is the taller one with a lot of bitch stripe (neutered early, but not sure if that made a difference or not). Moof is the other, and not really a stripe:



Moof:


Lord(unneutered puppy):


Lord and Mufasa are full brothers.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Rusty has it (WGSL). His black is very black not faded, the brown that's bleeding through is darkish. When he was a pup he also had the wavy strip down his back. I have to figure out how to post pics again.

He was neutered at 3.5 years old - had it before that.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

selzer said:


> Yep, it is certainly in WGSLs. Males and females. Moofie does not have one. But Lord, his brother, had a spectacular one. Maybe I have a picture...
> 
> No, that is not what you are thinking! Those are two boys. Cujo is the taller one with a lot of bitch stripe (neutered early, but not sure if that made a difference or not). Moof is the other, and not really a stripe:
> 
> Lord and Mufasa are full brothers.


My male intact WGSL has a little bit of a bitch stripe.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you all very much, its good to know that I'm not the only one whose male is "bitchy".. 
Was trying to find anything about bitch stripe genetics to no luck. Lots of info on how pure black, black and tan (saddle and blanket) and sable is inherited but nothing about bitch stripe. If it has nothing to do with hormones (apparently this is the case) then it must be the X chromosome. Also it might be recessive since it doesn't appear in other lines.
My pups dam was indeed WGSL, but I don't think the sire is.
At the moment Rex doesn't look WGSL, he is typical pet line


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

My male also has one. I personally find it goofy looking on him.


----------



## BrutusLuvz (May 23, 2018)

My male also has had a bitch stripe for as long as I've had him. (Since he was 9 months to now, just turned 2 years in May.) He also was neutered last year, so I don't think it's hormones.. I've heard that when male or females have that stripe and the fur is wavy it shows that it has true German lines from some of the originals such as Hurand. Which I think is very awesome! And I love it quite a bit.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have American show lines. Carly, Russell and Sage all have/had a bitch stripe. Scarlet does not. They are all related.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Saw my old thread popping up. Thought I'd update.
Rex is 2.5 y.o now, and the stripe is gone. Some white is left aroung his shoulders, but the stripe is lost.. Shame, actually.


----------

